# Need help with CPT codes for colectomy



## kodrach (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm wondering if someone might be able to help me with coding this op report.

Postoperative DX--Obstructing bleeding cancer of the splenic flexure of the colon

1. Operation--Aborted laparoscopic colectomy. This was at least 2.5 hours of the case and included a distal sescending colon and sigmoidectomy. Second laparoscopic resection included additional rectum and then the patient was opened.
2.Open formal left hemicolectomy with a transrectal anastomosis
3.Mobilization of the splenic flexure.

If someone would be willing to help me, I could fax a HIPAA compliant op report.  Any help would be so much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pwright3603 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, based on the info provided, I would use 44145 unless there was a colostomy then use 44146. also use 44139. I would also bill with a modifer 22 and request additional $$ for the extensive time required doing the failed laprascopic approach. Again, based on minimal info..that is how I would do it


----------

